
Electrons can travel in groups of 2 or more at a time in 1D conducting systems - bookofjoe
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/367/6479/769.abstract
======
escapecharacter
Adjacent reading:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooper_pair](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooper_pair)

------
generatorguy
I’m trying to imagine what a 1D conductor looks like. just an atom? They call
it a waveguide in the abstract.

~~~
Nerdfest
1D is a line or vector, I believe. A waveguide for atoms would probably still
be considered 1D I guess.

~~~
generatorguy
that sounds better. I thought a point was 1D, a line was 2D thinking of a plot
with X and Y axis, and a surface was 3D - but a totally flat surface would be
2D, and a totally straight line i guess is 1D. a point must be 0D.

~~~
defterGoose
Yeah, in this case dimensionality would refer to degrees of freedom, not the
cardinality of the space.

------
marcofiset
What does that mean for the uninitiated?

~~~
marcosdumay
I guess that by itself, it doesn't mean much of anything. It is a very unusual
setup on quantum mechanics, that will certainly lead to unusual properties,
but that is a large "more research needed" situation.

If this leads to superconductors (a big if), those would be very high
temperature ones.

It may also lead to some interesting magnets, maybe even useful as computers.

